# sex toys



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

how many of you have sex toys and do they enhance your love life with your husband or do you use them alone ?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

probably use toys about 25 % of the time, not including watching porn with H , dressing up. 
dont tend to use toys when im alone, unless im split from H.
probably because i prefer the real deal.
however i wil do it now and again as a tease to my H when hes working and i tell him what im doing.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Wife and I both have a toy, maybe use them solo like once or twice ever (when I'm out of town for work), use them at times together to enhance the fun.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

my hubby and I have used toys together, he uses them on me evey now and then, but we prefer the real thing. I almost never use them alone, unless he's out of town, and even then, they dont' do a whole lot for me. I guess it's the rest of it that really gets me going, the kissing, oral , caressing, etc.... sex without that for me is not as much of a turn on, so toys don't do much for me. but, they can be fun when you are in a kinky mood!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i have a boat, does that count?


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

No! hahaha...


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have sex toys - I would much prefer to use them WITH hubby, but he is upset and intimidated by them. So usually I end up using them by myself in another room after he falls asleep so I can get some release too.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on how you use the boat


----------



## Fritz (Apr 3, 2009)

snix11 said:


> I have sex toys - I would much prefer to use them WITH hubby, but he is upset and intimidated by them. So usually I end up using them by myself in another room after he falls asleep so I can get some release too.


Why do we need release and from what.............?


----------



## Hispetal (Apr 18, 2009)

Release ... as in - stimulation leading to orgasm.

I have an interest in toys to an extent (haven't used them much), but I'm much more interested in tactile things ... like wax play, or being blindfolded. This all brings on heightened arousal for you and your partner, allowing all your senses to be stimulated. 

Yep yep! (blushes a bit)


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have toys, they were not used for a LONG time until recently, my H used a toy on me for the first time the other night(we hv been together 12 years) I didnt even know he knew where I stashed them. I was so excited he was "down" to try something new, and that he felt confident enough to use it on me! At first he was intimidated by toys(he didnt tell me this but I could tell because when I showed him my new toys I had bought he rolled his eyes)
Glad he is starting to "use them on me" 
I have used them alone but only a handful of times
going solo bores me
I only go solo with the toys about once every 3 months or so if I have gone a week or something without nookie 
I go solo without any use of toys about once per month


----------

